# Will be Trail Riding for my first time this year



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

I haven't been before so I'm not sure what all I need to know before hand? Like what I may need before going, preparing, etc.

My horse has been before, with previous owner, so he'll know what he's doing lol.

Any advice would be helpful  Thanks!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Ride in your usual tack you and your horse are comfortable in. If you're going for two hours or more I'd suggest bringing along some saddle or pommel bags and pack some water, and bug spray. Maybe a rain poncho too, just make sure your horse is ok with it beforehand. Also a foldaway hoof pick and a small first aid kid is good too but not typically necessary. A carrot or two is good to keep your horses gut moving, and always encourage him to drink at any water crossing. If I'm going for less than two hours I'll just spray us both down real good and head out in our usual tack. Beware, you'll never want to ride in an arena again!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wear a lightweight long sleeve shirt and good pants (either breeches or comfortable jeans). Don't worry about looking cute. Wear bright colors, if possible. NO camo of any kind and try to avoid dark colors. If you wear a helmet, great. Pile on the sunblock. If you don't wear a helmet, wear a good, wide-brimmed hat. A ball cap is okay if you wear plenty of sunscreen. 

Make sure to bring water, even if you're just going out for an hour. Most horses are absolutely fine with saddle or pommel bags, even if they've never worn them before. They also make insulated water bottle holders that clip to your saddle's D-ring.

DO NOT put your cell phone in your saddle bags. Put it securely somewhere on your person where it won't slip out of a pocket. 

This was our second trail ride ever and Aires' maybe tenth ride ever.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for those tips, very helpful!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Meant to add that the ride I posted the pic from was the first time my gelding had carried anything but a rider and saddle. I had a set of pommel bags (Stowaway Deluxe Pommel bags...pricey, but SO worth it!), plus two smaller bags attached to the back of the saddle. We were going over fairly rough terrain and did a bit of trotting over the smoother terrain, and he never batted an eye at all the stuff bouncing all over him.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I forgot I definitely advocate the use of a helmet! I always wear one, I know some people don't but so much can go wrong on these animals it's foolish not to. However, to each their own.

Clothing really depends on what the climate is like where you are. I live in hot humid Florida and while I always wear pants (cheap leggings from wal mart are the bomb) I almost always wear a tank top. No hunting where I am at so am not too particular about color. And I will second making sure your phone has a good charge and keep it securely on you, as it won't do much good if you separate from your horse! Not such a big deal if you are riding with others but a must for solo rides.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Atomicodyssey said:


> I forgot I definitely advocate the use of a helmet! I always wear one, I know some people don't but so much can go wrong on these animals it's foolish not to. However, to each their own.
> 
> Clothing really depends on what the climate is like where you are. I live in hot humid Florida and while I always wear pants (cheap leggings from wal mart are the bomb) I almost always wear a tank top. No hunting where I am at so am not too particular about color. And I will second making sure your phone has a good charge and keep it securely on you, as it won't do much good if you separate from your horse! Not such a big deal if you are riding with others but a must for solo rides.


I only suggest a lightweight longsleeve shirt because of ticks, chiggers and mosquitoes. It can get pretty close on some trails and you don't want an errant bug making its way into your skin. I live in Arizona, so longsleeves also help with the sun protection. I have several lightweight shirts that I got at Goodwill that are great in the summer time. I also suggest bright colors in case you get separated from your fellow riders, it will be MUCH easier for them to spot you if you're wearing a hot pink top than if you're dressed head-to-toe in browns or camo. Even with my loud black and white pinto, if I wear earth tones and we stand in the shade of a tree, you can't see us very well. He blends with the shadows and light, and I blend with the tree.

And the leggings I'm wearing in that picture? $15 Walmart specials! LOVE them. So comfy.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I definitely need to get some saddle bags. I've seen some for $15-$30 that will probably work well for me.

I'm in west central Indiana so there's hunting around here so I'd probably need to wear the brightly colored stuff haha.

Something I was curious about, if either of you would maybe be able to answer. I live out in the country so we have property to where I can make my own trails, plus we live on back roads. My question is, how do you feel about riding alongside a road? I know it can potentially be dangerous but can it be done? I have some family that live around 4 miles from me so I thought it would be nice to ride over there every now and then.
How would you get your horse used to cars passing by? Would I need to get some blinders for him?
He's older so he doesn't spook at too much but I'm not sure how he'd be with vehicles by him.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh and clothing, we feel all 4 seasons here so I'll be sure to dress appropriatly!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

To get to any of the good trails where I used to board, you had to cross a major road, then ride about 3/4 of a mile on (paved) back roads to get to where the trails started. As long as you ride to the side of the road as far as you can, you'll be fine.

Also, if you're unsure how your horse is around cars, don't be afraid to stop your horse and wait for the car to pass. That's what I did with my gelding. Once he realized they weren't going to eat him (took all of one car going by), he couldn't have cared less. 

Being that your horse is older and has been used on the trails before, I would be willing to bet that he's used to cars.

These are the pommel bags that I have (same color even) and I love them. Rugged, roomy, and they don't get in the way when I mount. Plus, they're handy to get into while riding, so I don't have to twist around to get anything. The Deluxe bags (what I have) are a little more than the regular pommel bags because they come with two water bottle holders and water bottles. The water bottle holders will fit a 20oz bottle of Gatorade perfectly. 
EasyCare Deluxe Stowaway Pommel | Buy Equestrian, Saddle Bags Online


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok, great  our road is someone busy (busy for a back road) so I'll have to get out and practice with him to make sure he'll be alright before going anywhere too far.

And ok thanks for the link!! I'll check those out


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

It'd help if you could tell us something more about the kind of trails you're going to be riding. Like how far you expect to be going, whether it's flat or mountains, whether you're going alone, with a few people, or in a bigger group, and so on,

Without knowing more, the best advice I can give is to start out slowly, and at least for the first few rides don't go further than you'd be willing to hike back.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Well the trails I plan to go on, I haven't been on before. My friends have. We don't live in the mountains so it isn't anything too extreme. Maybe a few hills, and it would be wooded trails.

Distance, not sure how far the trails are. My horse is kinda older so I'm not sure yet what his limits are.

I'll most likely be trail riding with other people. Probably a smaller group. 2-6 people maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

What you take really depends on where you're going. For example, one of the popular trail rides around here is the Chickamauga battlefield. The trails are marked very well and should something happen it's in cell service. Lot's of people frequent the trails so someone would find you relatively quick.

For riding the parts of the national forest or wilderness areas the equipment is entirely different. You have to respect the mountains. Weather can change quickly. There is no cell service. Trails often aren't marked well. Fallen trees can block the trail with no way around.....and if you go back there could be a new tree that's fell blocking your way back. There might not be another person along the trail for several days or weeks perhaps. You go down and you're just there. Having the right stuff if you're forced to spend the night in the woods can be the difference between life and death....

Many years ago some mountaineers created a list called the 10 essentials.



Navigation (map and compass)
Sun protection (sunglasses and sunscreen)
Insulation (extra clothing)
Illumination (headlamp/flashlight)
First-aid supplies
Fire (waterproof matches/lighter/candles)
Repair kit and tools
Nutrition (extra food)
Hydration (extra water)
Emergency shelter
Again, the farther out you go the more you need to prepare and the more important the list becomes. For a battlefield ride I don't take saddlebags and don't ride with a breast collar. 



Depending on the season, I can leave number 10 at home, or carry a space blanket.


A few other things that I carry is a good fiskers saw and a pistol. If you don't want a pistol, get a good whistle. The saw is something I don't use a lot, but there have been times when it came in real handy. I always take a good pair of leather gloves and about 50 feet of parachute cord. I know you like a helmet, but a good hat with a brim blocks a lot of sun. Same in the winter, keeps your head warm.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for that info, that is a good list! I believe that the trails I'd be going on are marked well. But there is one place in southern IL that I may eventually go to which is Shawnee. I've heard us rocky, beautiful, no cell signal, and poorly marked trails. So I'd definitely need to bring some essentials with me just in case! Oh and I would be with friends too, probably wouldn't do that one by myself.

And I do have a pistol and a carry permit so anywhere that allows it, I can take it! I need to get a holster still though.. Mine is a Uberti Model 1873 Cattleman Hombre. It's a .45 LC revolver. So it's a western looking revolver. And I'm fine to just wear a hat of some sort
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Since you are riding with others that have been out on that trail, I think that you will be fine. You will kind of figure it out as you go for the most part. I have some small horn bags that I take for all my trips that I keep my camera, GPS, and maps in. Only if I am going to be gone for a long time do I put my saddle bags on.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok, cool. I've only seen saddle bags at the stores near me. Unless any others have been sold out or something. I'll have to double check and if not, then look online.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Do NOT bring along ANYTHING that is a question mark. Check your horse ahead of time to see if a poncho will be a problem by tying him on one side of a fence, and then FIRST shake out your poncho by vigorously flapping it, like you do when you are shaking a plastic garbage bag to open it up, while standing on the OTHER side of the fence. If he responds at ALL, you need to thoroughly desensitize your horse to it. You would be amazed at what a horse is afraid of.
Fortunately, a horse that has been there/done that does not mind you testing him. =D
Have fun!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok, so anythink that could blow in the wind/make noise, should be shown to him before hand to make sure he won't be surprised on the trail. Got it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

If you are in the market for saddle bags, make sure they are not a real course synthetic. Once upon a time ago I bought cheap cordura type saddle bags and they rubbed my horses sides raw. Leather is a safe bet or there is other synthetics that are more sheer and smooth. Of course if you get pommel or cantle bags that do not come into contact with the horses hide this matters little!

If you want to track your rides and don't own a GPS, there are plenty of apps for a smart phone that work quite well. I use MotionX, it cost me a dollar, I'm very happy with it and what sold me is you can download the maps of where you are going so if you lose cell service you will still know where you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

RaigenB said:


> But there is one place in southern IL that I may eventually go to which is Shawnee. I've heard us rocky, beautiful, no cell signal, and poorly marked trails. So I'd definitely need to bring some essentials with me just in case! Oh and I would be with friends too, probably wouldn't do that one by myself.


Yep, all that you've heard is true and GOOD that you won't go by yourself...trails are NOT marked and it is very easy to get lost. I don't know how far you are from Ky, but Wranglers Campground has some great, non rocky, well marked trails. That is my stomping ground...I'm there ALL the time!! LOL 

You've got some good suggestions here. I pretty much bring everything, including the kitchen sink. :wink:


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Is there a certain type that's course? The ones I've felt, don't feel like they are so that's why I ask. I'd like to eventually get some leather bags because I think they look freakin cool! Lol

Cool!! I'll have to look around for an app like that. I think I might have one. I'll have to play around with it and find out. With most smart phones though, you have to have your Internet and location service on to track your steps. And I know with my phone, my battery wouldn't last if it was a longer ride lol. And I don't think mine would work if I didn't have a signal either :/


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovebearsall- I live about 2 and a half hours north of the Kentuckyana border haha. But maybe sometime I'll go down there! 

And I wouldn't say that's a bad thing haha. I saw this cool collapsible 3L water container. It folds up pretty small too. I figured that could be useful to go get water to bring to your horse if they may not be able to reach the water safely or something. Just an idea


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

RaigenB said:


> Mine is a Uberti Model 1873 Cattleman Hombre. It's a .45 LC revolver. So it's a western looking revolver. And I'm fine to just wear a hat of some sort
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL....you are a woman unto my own heart. I carry a Ruger Vaquero in .44 mag....and ride with it in a western style gunbelt and holster...I am somewhat considerate in that I won't wear it where it'll scare the liberals, but then I keep an NAA in my pocket... 

I have two GPS's.....and tie one on my pommel bag and the other on my wife's saddle bags...both loaded with the SE USA's topo's...if I know I'm going enough in advance I buy the 1:24000 topo map of the area.....and have the Cherokee from the Great Smokey mountains down into N. Georgia's Chattahoochie national forest....I always carry a compass.

A whistle is always good to have.....as it can be heard a lot farther than someone hollering....if you don't have one on your key chain, you ought to....

If the ride is long, (more than 13 or so miles) or if I'm riding a second day...I carry Miss Lacy some lunch too.....which is kind of funny, because if I feed her Strategy at lunch she rides pretty strong the second half of the trail and the horses that don't have lunch seem to struggle to keep up......so often Miss Lacy winds up sharing her lunch....:-( Now, a lot of people won't feed their horse lunch...but I figure she's hungry too (what horse isn't?) and I feel better knowing she's fed. It's important for me to think she's enjoying the ride too....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

RaigenB said:


> My question is, how do you feel about riding alongside a road? I know it can potentially be dangerous but can it be done?


If I didn't ride along the road, I'd never go trail riding. :wink: I board my horses right next to a busy highway. At the very minimum, I have to ride 1/4 mile along the highway, with a part of the trail literally being 3 feet from the pavement, due to their being a large culvert there. 

Yes, it can be dangerous if you don't prepare you and your horse ahead of time. 

How does your horse do around traffic? If not, find a way to desensitize him to it first. 

Does your horse still listen to you, even when he is in a panic or spooking? Some horses will turn "blind" and pay zero attention to the rider when they are scared. Make sure you work on "scary" things and objects at home, so that your horse learns to turn to you for guidance. 

In general, just always be aware of your surroundings. Especially so, when you are riding along a road. 


For myself, 90% of my riding is out on the trails. It's how I condition my horses for showing and running barrels. I just rode my gelding 7 miles last night (he needed a good wet saddle blanket) and the only thing I take with me is my cell phone (and my helmet on my head). Please note the cell phone is attached to ME and not to the horse. 

But whatever you feel you may need while riding (water, GPS, etc) then bring it with you.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> If the ride is long, (more than 13 or so miles) or if I'm riding a second day...I carry Miss Lacy some lunch too.....which is kind of funny, because if I feed her Strategy at lunch she rides pretty strong the second half of the trail and the horses that don't have lunch seem to struggle to keep up......so often Miss Lacy winds up sharing her lunch....:-( Now, a lot of people won't feed their horse lunch...but I figure she's hungry too (what horse isn't?) and I feel better knowing she's fed. It's important for me to think she's enjoying the ride too....


Good point! I seldom ride for more than 3-4 hours, but still will stop occasionally to let the horses graze a bit. 

One more suggestion is that before you go too far, you should see how your horse does riding with others. Some are fine in line, others like to be in front and can try to turn things into a horse race... But since you say your horse has trail experience, you should be fine.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Gunslinger- Nice!!! Yes that's the type of holster I'll need as well! I have a whistle so I'll be sure to put it with my horse stuff! What type of food will you bring along for your horse for lunch? How much do you usually give her? I'm not really sure how far my boy would go. He's 23 but in good shape. So I'm unsure.

Beau159- Good point! I'll work with him and see how he does beforehand 

Jamesqf- I'll be able to find out. My fend goes quite a bit and that's who I'd be going with. I'm sure we'll be able to try our horses out around each other to see how they do.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm fairly new to serious trail riding myself. I've been around horses for over 25 years, barrel raced, play dayed, started them, and ridden the local country roads, but I've never hauled to a good trail ride that involved creeks, embankments, lakes, camping, the works. I saw someone say that once you've been on a good trail ride, you'll never go back. LOL. I'm serious.....my barrel spot out back is literally growing weeds. I'm in LOVE!!!!! So watch out! It does make a huge difference to go with people. That's half the fun. And I've covered many a mile out on the highways now, and I ride the spook queen of all spook queens and she became a pro after one or two rides. It's all about exposure. I even took my 10 and 12 year old out on the highway last week. I trust their horses with all I have and they did exactly as they were told. That first big semi was a little intimidating at first, but once they were over that, they rode the roads and crossed highways like they'd done it forever. I too bought myself a set of saddle horn bags. I love having everything in front of me. I even bought an Aussie saddle after my first ride, which is now my go to trail saddle. And my latest investment that I'm anxiously awaiting is a set of Cavallo trail boots. I don't shoe and they handle just about everything, but they do get a little tender on the small gravel country roads. I keep them on the shoulders and ditches most of the time, but every now and then, we have to stay on the road and I can tell they don't like it. So I have high hopes for these trail boots. Sounds like you got tons of good advice here. I'm loving this thread and I actually learned a little reading your post. Happy trails!!!!!!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting! Thanks for the tips!  I'm pretty excited to go ) Your saddle looks pretty cool! What do you like better about it? More comfortable?

I'm glad my learning is also helping others 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Another question I have. Don't you need a permit to get into parks with your horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The Stowaway bags I recommended are lined with soft felt on the bottom so they don't run or chafe the horse. They are designed for endurance riders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I feed purina healthy edge twice a day. I take the same amount that I normally feed, put it in a
Ziploc Baggie and when I stop to eat I dump it on the ground for her. 

Now be advised it will add some motor to them so if your horse is spunky then don't give them much until you figure out how much they need. 


If your horse is 23 and sane then a little grain might be helpful if you think he needs a little more energy. 

A young horse on the edge won't need any grain as it'll tend to make then a
Bit jumpy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok! Thanks for the advice.

Do you think a horse that's 23 will do fine on longer trails? How far do you think one could go? Anything else I could do to help him out on the trail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

RaigenB said:


> Ok! Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Do you think a horse that's 23 will do fine on longer trails? How far do you think one could go? Anything else I could do to help him out on the trail?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My old BO had his 33yo gelding on his dude string doing four-hour trail rides up the mountain on fairly rocky and sometimes steep terrain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I rode my old QH until he was 26, and he was perfectly healthy other than a very arthritic knee. If it wasn't for that I'd ride him more and he'd still be alive. We did up to seven hours into his twenties. It's good to keep the old guys in shape!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

The Aussie has a very deep seat and the pollies give you something to lean into when you're going up and down some pretty steep terrain. The stirrup straps are also a little thinner and tend to not twist your knee as much. I do have my trusty rough out barrel saddle and a regular western trail saddle, both of which I love, but this Aussie has become my favorite for the all day rides. 

And I know he's kind of hard to see in my avatar, but my daughter rides a 32 year old Tennessee Walker. He's the horse in the middle. She completed an all day trail ride including highways, country roads, in town, neighborhoods, and a trip to Dairy Queen just last week. He was leading the way most of the way, beating a 6 year old, a 9 year old, and a 13 year old horse. LOL! Incidentally, she rides a little synthetic Aussie as well. She also had knee issues with her western because she's still so short but hasn't had a problem at all with her Aussie.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks you guys! It makes me feel good that he'll be able to do good on the trails 

When I first got him, my aunt said that he is way too old and I should have gotten a younger one. I said well he's got experience and thats what I need. I'll wait to tackle a younger horse when I have more experience. I think he and I will have a lot of fun together whether it's for a few more years or many more 

That Aussie saddle sounds pretty cool! I may have to check them out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

RaigenB,
Just don't start your 23 year old gelding out on several hours of trail riding. Start him out slowly so he gets some conditioning. If he seems tired, then let him rest. It will also make a difference of how it is he is kept. Is he stalled a lot or is he out 24/7? The more he is out, the better he will be.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh I wouldn't do that, I know I wouldn't be able to run 10 miles without training so I know I wouldn't want to do that to him! lol He is out a lot. The only time I've kept him stalled so far is during bath weather. Today we went about 2-3 miles I think (have to check on google maps to know exactly). He did pretty well


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Glad you had a good ride. I love trail riding (hence why I visit this page).


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

I asked the question before but I don't think anyone saw it. Am I supposed to get some kind of trail pass for my horse to go into parks and such? I've heard if needing something like that but didn't know how to get it or how much. And don't they have to be updated on shots and everything too?


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I don't know about Indiana, but here in Georgia you can only ride at parks that have equestrian areas. We also have a daily ride fee and you must check in and some require you to show coggins, others require you to have it if asked.

I just found this site which will probably answer most of your questions.
DNR: Equestrian

It looks like to ride on State land, it is a $5 daily riding fee plus $5 parking or you can purchase an annual riding for $20 and annual parking for $40.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it's kind of up to the park. I've ridden parks in TX and OK and neither had manned stations that checked your papers. I think technically you're supposed to at least have your coggins up to date. So far I've never been asked, but I've never done an overnight camping thing yet either. I think they are more likely to check ya when you're staying and there's a large group of people to check. Day rides are pretty quiet, especially during the week. Just about every state park has a website so I would just check into it.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok, good to know. I'll start trying to look for more info!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oreos Girl said:


> I don't know about Indiana, but here in Georgia you can only ride at parks that have equestrian areas. We also have a daily ride fee and you must check in and some require you to show coggins, others require you to have it if asked.
> 
> I just found this site which will probably answer most of your questions.
> DNR: Equestrian
> ...


So I just looked at the IN DNR site at all of the marked equestrian trails. ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? There's only a hand full throughout the whole state! What is up with that??? Horse's were used to travel across and explore the US and many other places, but yet these are the only places we're allowed to go?? WTH!!! This is outrageous. I live just down the road from Fish and Wildlife (DNR) property and they're trying to tell me that I can't go on it?? Well I did anyway, before I read that DNR info. If it's public property, I don't see why you couldn't take a horse out there as long as you're being respectful and clean up after yourself.. This really frustrates me... Where I live, we own some woods where I could probably start my own trail but I know that woods. I can't really explore what I already know. You know? Sorry for the rant..


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

In Georgia, we can ride on DNR land, but it is only when there isn't hunting. I have never lived in a state that has as much hunting as Georgia. It will start in September and end in May.

And loss of lands for equestrian activities is a concern that many groups have taken on.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya that's just for safety reasons probably. I might go to a DNR place that's kinda close and ask them about it. I don't know why IN couldn't do that too.

And that's good!! I hope something gets done about it!


----------

